# Joes CNC Hybrid



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have been a lurker for a while but thought I would post about my Joes CNC 4x4 Hybrid router.

I built my router table from plans I got at joescnc dot com. I was hesitent to pay for a set of plans but I more than got my moneys worth because of the forum that is part of that membership.

Since I built the machine have made a variety of projects I would never have attempted without a cnc. Having a CNC really lets you branch out and try difficult things. Interestingly I am finding that I like to build the machines almost as much as I like to use the machines, this is one reason I am constantly upgrading amnd trying new modifications.

My machine started as a leadscrew machine. I then upgraded to rack & pinion drives from Cncrouterparts. I have added automatic touchplates to set the XYZ and added limit switchs and emergency stops. Then I switched from MDF gantry parts to aluminum. My next upgrade will probably be to a Chinese spindle.

I have had a blast building the machine and making stuff.

Bill


My machine


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Bill helped me with pictures during my Joes build so he know his stuff.

I am in the part acquiring phase for adding a chinese spindle to my machine Bill so maybe someday I can return the favor to you.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

bloomingtonmike said:


> Bill helped me with pictures during my Joes build so he know his stuff.
> 
> I am in the part acquiring phase for adding a chinese spindle to my machine Bill so maybe someday I can return the favor to you.


Thanks Mike,

I'm glad I could be of assistance. I will pick your brains about the Chinese spindles when I get there.

Bill


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That's a good looking build, what size is it? Do you not use a spoilboard or do you use a temporary spoilboard when cutting parts or what?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Noob said:


> That's a good looking build, what size is it? Do you not use a spoilboard or do you use a temporary spoilboard when cutting parts or what?


Paul, Thanks. The machine is has a 4'x5' cutting area and about 4" of Z (up/down) travel. I built it from plans.

The picture of the table is from early in the construction before the spoilboad was installed. I use replaceable MDF strips between the T track as a spoil board. The top of the spoil board is higher than the T Track so I don't cut into them.

Bill


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice machine, what software you using to run Mach 3? I have built 5 different machines the last was one that I designed by myself but with a little visual aids (pictures) from buildyourcnc.com. Previous machine was a Solsylva design, was a good machine but needed something bigger. Good luck with your machine and all that you cut, have fun.

Merry Christmas to all,
Mike


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

mbr72cnc said:


> Nice machine, what software you using to run Mach 3? I have built 5 different machines the last was one that I designed by myself but with a little visual aids (pictures) from buildyourcnc.com. Previous machine was a Solsylva design, was a good machine but needed something bigger. Good luck with your machine and all that you cut, have fun.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all,
> Mike


Thanks Mike,

I am using Mach 3 to control the stepper motors. For design software I use Vectric Aspire. I really like the ease of use from the Vectric software. If Aspire seems a little pricey, you should consider either Cut2D or VCarve Pro. Both work well and will do quite a bit for you.

I am familiar with both of your machines and realize that many folks get started with those machines. Both companies do a good job with customer service. Post a picture of your machine please.

Bill

Enjoy your holidays.


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

bgriggs said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> I am using Mach 3 to control the stepper motors. For design software I use Vectric Aspire. I really like the ease of use from the Vectric software. If Aspire seems a little pricey, you should consider either Cut2D or VCarve Pro. Both work well and will do quite a bit for you.
> 
> ...



I do use Cut2D and PhotoVcarve, I like them a lot and the support is 2nd to none. Also use ArtCAM Express plus VisualMILL/ART. Attached is my machine, not a good picture but I am not a photographer.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is a CNC sign project I am working on. This was a test piece. I use 1/2" MDF on this one. The final piece will be in Oak.

Bill


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Bill it has been awhile since I have posted here. How have you been? Nice looking carving can't wait to see in oak.


----------



## chinalimac (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Bill, where did you get the chinese spindle?

Mary


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Mary,

I haven't picked up a Spindle yet. I will probably buy it from ebay. Here is a thread on CNCZone which goes into quite a bit of detail on the spindles. 

Cheap 1500W Chinese spindle, experiences? - CNCzone.com-The Largest Machinist Community on the net!

Bill


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Bill,

Hope you are well, have you looked at Keling Inc? Automation Technology Inc. | Stepper Motors, Servo Motors, CNC Stepper Motors, Stepper Drivers, CNC Kits, Stepper Kits Automation Technology Inc
They are inexpensive and quality spindles.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Mike, 
Thanks, I am doing fine. 

I knew about Keling but have not ordered from them before. Nice to know that they have quality service.

Bill


----------



## June (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the CNC world and was hoping to have some questions answered before I get excited about a DIY CNC router.

I recently graduated from architecture school where I became very familiar with laser cutters. I was originally looking into purchasing my own laser cutting machine to start up a small business but the start up costs would be much more than I have to invest at the moment. When I came across Joe's website, I realized a DIY router might be a more realistic option for me. However, I am not yet confident that I could build this machine on my own.

Now for my questions...

Can anyone with some basic knowledge about computer aided cutting and a lot interest in learning more about CNC routers, build Joe's 4 X 4 Hybrid? - Or does it require a person with engineering and / or computer hardware backgrounds?

Are the drawings the come with the 4 X 4 kit more detailed than the free '06 3D drawings available?

Are there a lot of people currently using Joe's forum that will help me troubleshoot during my build? 

Jen


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jen.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Jen,

The JoesCNC machine is a good machine to start building with. If you can drill a hole and tighten a wrench you can build the machine.

There are hundreds of machines built and lots of photos and suggestions on the site. The machine is easily modified to suit the user and that is perhaps the only downside. With so many machines out there there are a lot of options. 

My best advice is to find the machine that looks coolest to you and then follow the build thread. Most builders will share information.

If you have what it takes to be an archetect you have what it takes to build the machine.

Bill


----------



## June (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Bill,

Thanks for your quick reply.

I am looking forward to getting started.

Do you have any idea what the average build time is? I was hoping to have it done in 3 months including ordering the kit and waiting for it to arrive. I have read people assembling in a weekend, but I have also come across a post where the person has been working on it for over a year.

Also, once it is assembled is it transportable that way? Or does transporting it assembled damage the alignment?

Thanks again,

Jen


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Jen,

Welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of CNCing. 
To answer a few of questions, the build will take as long as your ability and experience. Or Just the want to do a good job on the machine.  Also transproting you can move with it assembled I believe, tie down securely should not have a problem. Just check when back in service to make sure it is in tram. (square). 
If you are interested in a smaller laser cutter follow this link it may give you some info on where to start. Home page Have fun hope to hear about your build.


----------



## June (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the reply and the link.

Jen


----------

